# 10+ Movers ! Show them!



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Come on yall, let's see your horses undersaddle or lunging. show us your best movers, action shots.. i know you got em 

1) dainty little dream - bella. arab x welsh.
2) small town favorite - bryar. thoroughbred. (he's only two, just learned how to lunge)
3) count my strides - shane. mustang. (decided it was time to playy.)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't have any awesome under saddle pics, but I have some of Buzz just in the paddock

this one is my favourite








just look at the length in it, can't wait till I can get him to move like that under saddle


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

sooo cute ! i'm suprised at my lack of undersaddle flat pictures. your horse is adorable though


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thankyou 
I only have at most 3 under saddle pics, but there all horrid haha so not showing


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres Nico. I think he had some pretty fancy movement for a barrel horse! LOL All of these were taken while free lunging.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha he had to grab a snack


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Shad:






























Pony:


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Sophie and Tack. The second photo has been all over this forum, but it fits here :]


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

aweee  soo cute everyone! i fear my horse has no potential in a future of flat classes. sigh. my pony did back in our day, but we've moved on to bigger and badder things.. such as barrel racing. keep em comin'


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

This one has always been a favorite picture of my old horse...I loved that mare


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Willieeee


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Will, in action


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice pictures everyone!

This is the best I have of Bo free lungeing:










And I don't have any of Cowgirl lol. And I ain't showing any of my undersaddle pics :wink:


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

wow, speedy, will is like my dreammmm horse.. how tall is he? i absolutely love bays..

andd guys here's my boy we're breaking, he's _finally_ learning how to consistantly lunge, i think his trot is improving !  cousin got a great picture, check it.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Piper









Duster









Junior









Shazzy









Beamer









Great pics everyone! Beautiful horses!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Nordic- that one of Piper is the cutest picture! I love it! It's a gorgeous picture as well!

Strange- I love Willie, he's sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hugo


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

hugo is gorgeous  awe, i love everyone's pictures.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My Jynxy showing why she needs bell boots and why she'll probably never be a Western Pleasure horse:




























And my prancy Arab showing off her mad air time trot skillz! :lol:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

The Ponies!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's my two. I don't have any canter pics of them, my camera is slooooooowwwww and it's impossible to get any decent pics. I think they've both got some pretty good action. 









We were going so fast it was blurry!








I just love this pic of him.








And this one, though you can tell he didn't really want to listen


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

even in deap sand my boy could move


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My boy actually has some decent movement when he's not being a lazy slob!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My little pon Rowy! All old pictures.. still need to order some from this year!!
























As a bebe:









And my old mare who we sold to make bebes:


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I only have one, my computer ate the others i had.

Please excuse a few things, like how fat my horse was and my awful chair seat and how fuzzy it is. This was from the third or fourth ride when he was being brought back into work.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Keeper. My last OTTB. Hard to believe he used to march around the ring.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Keeper. That's a lovely name


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka...and myself of course, in some...


----------



## shakenbake (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow... Loving everyones photos!

Searching for my own pics just dawned on me - I don't have many under saddle pics cos I'm usually riding alone...

But here's one:









And here's a pic of my two boys moving... Albeit slowly...










And one of me riding Gurk (6yo OTT TB) - was out first ride...










Do excuse the frame, facial expressions and everything else... Still a keen learner I am!


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Woah! Look at them all! They are all so gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a little fuzzy because I took it with my cell phone, but I think this is my favorite picture of these two. The one on the left is Grumpy, the one on the right is his (filthy) older brother Kokomo.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's a few of mine. The riders with no heads were students of mine. The others are me. The chestnut is Striker, my Saddlebred who is now blind. The bay is Sparky, my old man. The others are Buck, Moon, and Phantom. (in the last one, Phantom was having a roll in the snow and was getting up. It's an action shot that turned out funny, so thought I'd share, lol.)


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i loveeee flicka! is she appendix by any chance? she looks a bitttt tb-ish. !


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

This is Sage my three and a half year old quarter horse filly.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Sage is my favorite out of the "moving" pics
its hard to hold the reins and the camera at the same time.
This thread makes me want to take some pics


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. Everyone has a lot of good movers.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> This is Sage my three and a half year old quarter horse filly.


Love this pic of her; the turquoise looks great on her! AND she has my same name haha


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, Sage is absolutely striking! That is one good looking horse.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I will be stealing Sage and all her gorgeous Teal (my fav color!) tack asap! She drop dead in all of those pics!!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Back off Zeke!! That horse is mine, if anyone is stealing Sage its going to be me!! My oh my, she is a stunner and I am suffering a severe case of horse envy.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

countmystrides said:


> i loveeee flicka! is she appendix by any chance? she looks a bitttt tb-ish. !


Are you talking about my Flicka? 

She is QH and Walker...I spose she could be Appendix QH, as I don't have any papers on her. 

Thank you for the compliment. She is quite beautiful, but that's just my very biased opinion, hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank-you. Sage is definitely my baby. I'm extremely bias of her lol I wouldn't give her up for the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Meet Playboy  He was always a bit of a superstar. I just sold him (sorry the pics are blurry) He was born with this movment, its all natural!

*TROT!*

















































*CANTER!*


















I think Karlos has potential to!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, everyone. I just took a few I like. My mare Dakota was giving a little bit of attitude in this picture, and I think it came out pretty.





I've always thought my yearling has pretty movement.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

JackofDiamonds- playboy is beautiful! that trot! oh my god!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> JackofDiamonds- playboy is beautiful! that trot! oh my god!


 
He is a bit gorgeous!!:lol: That was my reaction to! Oh.my.god!! I met a pony that nobody could ride, but with talent like that i had to have him!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

2horses, is the mare the dam of the yearling? Man they look very similar, that's for sure! Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Not my horses, but I absolutely LOVE these studs. I would breed to them or purchase one of their foals in a heartbeat if I had the chance. They're **** nice movers.









A Scenic Impulse


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i love the color of the second horse more, but it doesn't really show much for movement haha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i love playboy!!!
oh my lord!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> This is Sage my three and a half year old quarter horse filly.



She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi (also known as Nancy Drew)

My 7 year old Thoroughbred mare (eventer)


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Gidget said:


> i love playboy!!!
> oh my lord!


 
I do to! He was such a little champ. I just sold him (i was to big for him eventually) but his still awsome!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

countmystrides said:


> i love the color of the second horse more, but it doesn't really show much for movement haha.


It does for a pleasure horse. :wink:


----------



## CB Ranch Horses (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh....she's CUTE!!!!


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

This is my appendix mare "Angel"...

And this is her daughter..."Halo" at 3 days old...bred for HUS and string tests to 17.1h. This girl can move


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

tess has a big canter lol


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

4yr old American Saddlebred colt









13yr old American Saddlebred Mare









6yr old American Saddlebred Mare









5 month old American Saddlebred Colt









Paint/AppyX - photo from when he was 4 or 5


----------

